# NEC - Northern Energy Corporation



## sting (24 April 2007)

Good Morning, Im new to Share Trading and altho ive had some success's (AAC,SHA,AGY) ive also had some disasters (BDG,CCE). I made my first rash decision last week purely on an announcement of 70% increase in estimates but it seems to be backed up by 2 independant reports. 

Given these facts I have noticed that this stock doesnt rate a mention. My purchase while not based on graphs (which im still trying to learn to read) but purely on high quality coal in an area that demand from existing users are high.

Any imput based on graphs would be appreciated...


----------



## sting (9 May 2007)

Am I the only person interested in this stock..... in the last month it has risen from 55 cents up to a high today of 95 cents, and yet no one is talking about it.

Elimatta Coal Resources increased by 70% to 222Mt

Highlights
• Coal Resources increased from 130Mt to 222Mt (+70% increase)
• Washed coal product with high volatiles, low ash and low sulphur;
• Substantial tonnage of low strip ratio, high yield, quality export thermal coal offers potential for the development of a substantial mine.
• Scope for further increase in tonnage with additional Exploration Target1 of 80-105Mt;

Major Japanese trading house, Sojitz Corporation joins Northern Energy in Yamala Coal Joint Venture

Highlights
 Yamala Coal Joint Venture (formerly NEC’s Emerald Coal Project) and related agreements entered into by Northern Energy and Japanese trading house Sojitz Corporation.
 First stage exploration programme to commence week of March 12th.
 Sojitz Corporation to farm in to EPC 927 through sole funding a $5.3M exploration and evaluation programme to earn a 30% JV interest.
 Sojitz has paid NEC an additional up front cash payment of $0.5M and will have an option to acquire up to a further 19% for $6.65M cash on completion of its farm in

Am I the only one in this forum who thinks that this is worth discussing. Please if I have misread this stock will someone please tell me otherwise IMO this can only keep going up in value

Steve


----------



## Sean K (9 May 2007)

sting said:


> Am I the only person interested in this stock..... in the last month it has risen from 55 cents up to a high today of 95 cents, and yet no one is talking about it.
> 
> Steve



Looks great Steve. Good pick. Wish I had have been following it. Great breakout last month. Having doubled since then, must have something going for it. Maybe coal is a bit boring for people here.  Now, if it had some uranium too, maybe you'd have some interest?  LOL.


----------



## charcoal (3 October 2007)

This one is up around 25% today - new broker report puts a $2.50 price target on it. Only around 25,000 shares left on the sell side.


----------



## michael_selway (29 October 2007)

sting said:


> Am I the only person interested in this stock..... in the last month it has risen from 55 cents up to a high today of 95 cents, and yet no one is talking about it.
> 
> Elimatta Coal Resources increased by 70% to 222Mt
> 
> ...




Hi I never heard of this coal stock before, do you know when it will start to produce and what the subsequent mien life is expected to be?

Also do you know why its not showing in the below "reserves" list?

thx

MS



> - Aim to become a multi-projects coal developer.
> - Gigantic >700Mt quantified tonnage + substantial upsize, value at IGV of approx. USD50bln.
> - On one project alone: Elimatta - aims for 5mtpa. (+50 years life)
> - Emrald JV (70%): gigantic 460Mt target.....
> - Current market cap: AUD$100mln....















PS: Keep an eye on coal stocks in general: *CEY, FLX, GCL, MCC, (RSP-NHC), WHC, AQA, COK, NEC, MLM...*


----------



## michael_selway (4 December 2007)

michael_selway said:


> PS: Keep an eye on coal stocks in general: *CEY, FLX, GCL, MCC, (RSP-NHC), WHC, AQA, RIV, COK, NEC, CNA, SRL, MLM...*




Hi does anyone own NEC?

Business Description 
Northern Energy Corporation Limited (NEC, formerly POLTECH International Limited) is a Brisbane based company engaged in coal exploration activities with 9 tenements in SE Queensland and 5 tenements in Northern NSW. NEC produces thermal coal and hard coking coal for both export and domestic markets. 

thx

MS


----------

